# East Bay Rail Trail



## Schedule22 (Feb 3, 2013)

http://schedule22.com/northeast-adventures/east-bay-rail-trail/


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

Care to elaborate on this a little more than just a dump and run? Or else we will need to axe ya


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like a dump and run.  However if one lives roughly in the area, speaking from personal experience both from running on it and road cycling on it, the East Bay Rail Trail is a really nice experience!  The Providence 1/3rd and the Bristol 1/3rd (the 2 "ends" of the trail" I like the best as they have both the most time along/near Narragansett Bay and also the least amount of road crossings.


----------

